# Wattwürmer einsalzen / einfrieren!!!



## Vibra - Zocker (16. Juni 2004)

Hallo ihr alle, bin neu im forum und wollte euch mal mit nem tip beglücken!:m 
Die problematik mit der haltbarkeit der ww ist ja bekannt und die dinger sind ja auch unverschämt teuer.:e 
da ich bei anderen immer nur frische würmer sehe hier von mir:
- kleine holzkiste/ obstkiste mit 5 lagen zeitungspapier auslegen
- schicht speisesalz rein, ww oben drauf
- so viel salz oben drüber bis die ww reichlich bedeckt sind
- bei mehr als 50 stück mehrere lagen
- oben mit zeitung abdecken und an einen luftigen ort stellen ( terasse, balkon )
- nach 2 bis 3 tagen ist viel feuchtigkeit aus den ww entwichen und sie haben 
  eine konsistens wie weiche lakritze
- ww aus dem salz sammeln ( salz trocknen lassen und wiederverwenden! )
- in portionen einfrieren oder in zeitung einwickeln und ab zum angeln#: 
- die ww halten sich locker ne woche, eingefroren ewig.. 
- nur nicht länger in luftdichte gefäße tun, werden dann matschig

der vorteil hier ist, das man die ww nicht im stück anköder muß, kleinere haken verwenden kann und auch bei gewaltwürfen nix vom haken fliegt. 
im wasser quellen die ww wieder auf und riechen wie vorher.
das wichigste: mein kumpel meinte das frische ww immer besser fangen müßten, nix da, kein unterschied feststellbar. nur sein verbrauch war 3mal so groß wie meiner..:z   gruß robert


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer einsalzen / einfrieren!!!*

Ich bin noch nicht lange hier im forum und ein wenig enttäuscht! :c 

da gibt man sich mühe mit nem sinnvollen bericht und bekommt absolut keine reaktion#y von anderen boardies, stellen wiederum bekanntere mitglieder sinnlose artikel ,wie z.b. " Ich hab mein auto kaputtgefahren, was soll ich nur tun? " , ein, bekommen diese ein riesen feedback.
hab hier natürlich auch schon echt nette kontakte, tips und antworten erfahren, gruß robert


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer einsalzen / einfrieren!!!*

Hallo Robert,

Wattis einzusalzen , also das Thema gabs schon...............
Einmal die Suchmaschiene bemüht........... und schon hatt ich 21 Ergebnisse
ZB. http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=30412&highlight=einsalzen

Sei bitte nicht so ungeduldig. Und mit Vorwürfen erreicht du auch keine höhere Quote.

Gruß, 
Gunnar


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer einsalzen / einfrieren!!!*

Na Robert nu sei mal nicht gleich eingeschnappt und das schon zwei mal heute, zumindest was ich gelesen habe. 
In der Regel bekommst du hier schon deine Infos oder Dankbarkeit aber eben nicht immer und überall. Den Rest hat Gunnar ja schon gesagt.  #h


----------



## Haiopai (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer einsalzen / einfrieren!!!*

Hi Robert, guter tip. Danke!


----------



## nikmark (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer einsalzen / einfrieren!!!*

Moin Robert,
wie schon gesagt, das Thema ist schon ausführlich behandelt worden. Guck mal in der Suchfunktion   
Grundsätzlich aber sind frische immer besser und fallen auch nicht so leicht vom Haken, wenn du ein Stückchen Seeringelwurm nachschiebst  #h 
Wichtig ist nur, dass du sie ganz (!!) auf den Haken schubst (Nadel).
Zur Not, und nur dann, kannst du sie einzeln in einer Eierschachtel (so wenig wie möglich Auflagefläche (d.h. auf den Rillen) stark salzen und einzeln (!) in Zeitungpapier packen. Ich habe das aber immer nur als Notlösung empfunden.
Nimm doch einfach etwas dünnen Draht,drehe eine kleine Spirale und fixiere sie am Vorfach,  schiebe den frischen Wattwurm auf die Spirale und dann rutscht nichts mehr  !
Das konservierte genauso gut fangen, habe ich noch nicht festgestellt !

Nikmark


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer einsalzen / einfrieren!!!*

@Nikmark,


> Das konservierte genauso gut fangen, habe ich noch nicht festgestellt !


Ich habe bereits 3x mit "Salzwürmern" geangelt. Alle 3x war der Erfolg mind. genausogut wie mit normalen.Daher hab ich über Winter fast immer einige auf Salz zuliegen.Da es mit den Bestellungen nicht immer 100% klappt nehm ich diese dann als Reserve mit.Entäuscht wurde ich noch nie.

Gruß,
Gunnar


----------



## nikmark (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer einsalzen / einfrieren!!!*

Hi,
dann gib mir mal dein Rezept.
Wäre vor allem für den Sommer gut  #v  #v 

Nikmark


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer einsalzen / einfrieren!!!*

War ja nicht böse gemeint.. aber ich habe neulich einen aktuellen bericht im board gelesen, wo behauptet wurde, es wäre nicht möglich die ww zu konservieren. dort hat sich dann eine rege diskussion aufgebaut und keiner wusste so recht wie es geht. dann schreib ich dazu einen mehrfach erfolgreich erprobten tip und es kommt .. nichts. konnte ich nicht so ganz verstehen, gruß robert


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer einsalzen / einfrieren!!!*

Hi ,
Ist eigentlich einfach.*g*.
-Behältnis von Größe einer Konserve
-Schicht Salz , darauf ne Schischt Würmer , wieder Salz , wieder Würmer usw.
- Dann die Dosen in den Gefrierschrank.......
Wichtig bei der Schicht Würmer --->nicht zuviele , sonst gibts A Matsch und B krigstse schwerer auseinander.Im Ideealfall leg ich die Würmer "einzeln". Das heist zwischen den Würmern ist immer Salz. So paßt nur immer eine relativ geringe Menge in die Dose. hat den Vorteil das sie sich besser einteiln lassen.Bei den Dosen die ich nutze sind im Regelfall 20-30 Würmer drinn. Selbst wenn ich die Dose mit genommen habe und nicht genutzt habe , lege ich diese dann wieder auf Eis. Bis zum nächsten mal...........
Die Würmer sehen dann fast schwarz aus, und sind zäh-ledrig. vom Haken rutschen die nie.Und riechen tun se .... genau wie normale. Das Einziege ist, sie geben keine Flüssigkeit mehr ab. Ich möchte nicht behaupten das es immer und bei jeden klappt. Aber es ist 100 mal besser als garkeine oder zuwenig Würmer. Wie gesagt , für mich ist das eine Art Notreserve , die mich noch nie in Stich gelassen hat.

Gruß, 
Gunnar


----------



## Agalatze (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer einsalzen / einfrieren!!!*

ich angel auch viel lieber mit frischen würmern, aber bevor man sie weg wirft und mal keine würmer hat ist das ne super sache...
gruß agalatze


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer einsalzen / einfrieren!!!*



			
				Vibra - Zocker schrieb:
			
		

> War ja nicht böse gemeint.. aber ich habe neulich einen aktuellen bericht im board gelesen, wo behauptet wurde, es wäre nicht möglich die ww zu konservieren. dort hat sich dann eine rege diskussion aufgebaut und keiner wusste so recht wie es geht. dann schreib ich dazu einen mehrfach erfolgreich erprobten tip und es kommt .. nichts. konnte ich nicht so ganz verstehen, gruß robert



Moin, 
vieleicht hättest du dann in besagtem Thread dein Rezept reinschreiben sollen dann hätte das bestimmt auch Beachtung gefunden. Is manchmal besser als einen neuen Thread aufzumachen. :Was dabei rauskommt hast ja nun gesehen.


----------



## prinzi-butt (22. September 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer einsalzen / einfrieren!!!*

thema schon mal behandelt oder nicht, es interessiert mich auch.
frage: warum immer das salz direkt auf die watties? gibt es denn keine möglichkeit die feuchtigkeit aus den würmern rauszubekommen, ohne dass sie mit soviel salz in berührung kommen?
hat einer ahnung von gefriertrocknen?
danach könnte man sie doch wieder wässern und evtl. haben sie dann wieder eine ähnliche konsistenz wie frische. dazu ein stückchen seeringler auf den haken und ab geht die post - oder was meint ihr?
gruss


----------



## suurhusen (26. September 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer einsalzen / einfrieren!!!*

Hallo Vibra-Zocker,
sei nicht traurig. Auch ich hatte schon eine Frage eingestellt ins Board die schon behandelt wurde. Es kamen dann die gleichen Antworten darauf zurück. Ich meine gerade wenn einer neu ist liest ermeistens nicht alle Beiträge. Und die Suchfunktion habe ich auch lange suchen müßen.
Aber nichts desto trotz. 
Der Tip ist super. Ich habe da auch schon einiges an Erfahrung sammeln und Geld aus dem fenster werfen müßen bis ich dahinter kam das man die WW´s auch salzen und einfrieren kann.
Wenn ich mit Salzwürmer angel mache ich es meistens noch so das ich die mit Wurmöl "nachwürze". 
Bei der Technik habe ich noch keine schlechteren Ergebnisse als mit frische festgestellt. 

Auch mache ich es so, das ich WW´s direkt einfriere. Dann kannst du die prima als Bestückung für eine Stinkbombe nehmen. (Ich weiss das Thema gibt es auch schon)...

Aber das Board besteht aus meiner Sicht aus Fragen und Antworten. 
Also immer fragen dann kanst du was "lehrnen" und das Board wird weiterhin wachsen und nicht irgend wann als "Mehlbox" versanden.

mfg Suurhusen
P.S.
Für böse Rückmails bitte meine PM... |krach:  :k  :k


----------



## Waldi (26. September 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer einsalzen / einfrieren!!!*

Geht alles auch ohne Einfrieren! Restwürmer einfach solange immerwieder mit trockenem Salz in einem trockenem Raum nachsalzen bis die komplette Flüssigkeit entzogen ist. Es entstehen regelrechte Wurmmumien, die trocken gelagert nicht einmal sehr stinken und eigentlich unbegrenzt haltbar sind. Die Dinger sitzen dann auch wie angeschweißt auf dem Haken und halten jeder Wurftechnik stand. Erst im Wasser weichen sie auf. Natürlich nicht so gut wie frische, aber als Reserve oder als kleine Zugabe zur Stabilisierung des weichen frischen Wattis optimal.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## MichaelB (26. September 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer einsalzen / einfrieren!!!*

Moin,

mein Bruder hat mir mit diesen eingesalzenen Teilchen letzten Herbst mal die Aale im Hamburger Hafen weggeangelt |uhoh: 

Ich habe es auch mal versucht, dabei aber wohl zu wenig Geduld bewiesen udn so endete das in stinkendem Matsch :v 

Wenn ich dringend zum Brandungsangeln will und partout keine Wattis aufzutreiben sind, würde ich es lieber mit Heringsfetzen oder/und Muchelfleisch probieren.

Gruß
Michael


----------

